# Is there a thread for granola recipes?



## LEFSElover (Aug 21, 2008)

_My daughter asked me over the weekend for granola recipes so she could get the baby's involved in the kitchen.  I told her I'd work on it.  There is one from a B&B dh and I went to two years ago, that was incredible.  Very cinnamony.  I need to call them and get it again.  Don't know where I put the recipe for it, written on a napkin of course.

Do you have one?  Would you mind posting your favorite home made granola recipe for all of us?

Thank you and have a great day..._


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 21, 2008)

I did the Advanced Google Search and came up with these LEFSE - hopefully there's some recipes in there.


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks KE, I found that too.  was wondering if anyone in here had started one.  I did see the meusli [SP?] thread...............


----------



## stinemates (Aug 22, 2008)

I must be missing something, because I don't see anything posted by KE.

I am very curious!


----------



## babetoo (Aug 22, 2008)

stinemates said:


> I must be missing something, because I don't see anything posted by KE.
> 
> I am very curious!


 
i think ke stands for kitchenelf

babe


----------



## stinemates (Aug 22, 2008)

yeah  it does.


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 22, 2008)

_This is what I got out of KE's post.  Cause I'd already done this, but it was a suggestion I think.  Appreciated as always.

Googling a multitude of recipes on one site is the easiest.  I was only hoping someone in here, had already either started a thread or that many had posted their t&t granola recipes.

DD loves coconut and was hoping for one using that.  I've found several for her already but you can't beat the fine cooks in here_


----------



## stinemates (Aug 22, 2008)

I am after the same thing. I can find 1000 recipes on google but I'd rather hear from someone on the board. That way we can ask questions!


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 24, 2008)

_stinemates, apparently it's not that big a deal.  I really thought in here somewhere there'd be a thread on this subject.  < there is on everything else practically.  oh well.  I'll be seeking out google when I have a truckload of time and I've already sent her several to choose from, but tried and true, there's nothing like that........_


----------



## stinemates (Aug 24, 2008)

Well then it sounds like it's time for another cook off!


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 24, 2008)

here's my TNT granola recipe

6 C. rolled oats
1 C. soy flour
1 C. wheat germ
1 C. sunflower seeds
1 C. sesame seeds
1 C. coconut, unsweetened
1 1/2 C. almonds
1/2 C. pecan meal, optional
1/4 C. nutritional yeast

3/4 C. oil
3/4 C. maple syrup/honey
2 t. cinnamon
1 t. vanilla
1 t. almond wxtract
1 t. salt

In a sauce pan, heat the oil, maple syrup, cinnamon, vanilla, almond extract and salt, until warm.

In a LARGE roasting pan, combine all dry ingredients.  Pour over the warmed oil mixture.  Stir to coat.

In a 250*F oven, place roasting pan of ingredients and heat for at least two hours, stirring about every 20 minutes.  

Cool, add raisins or other dried fruit if desired. Package and freeze. This makes about 3 pounds of granola.


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 25, 2008)

bethzaring said:


> here's my TNT granola recipe


 
6 C. rolled oats
1 C. soy flour *gotta get this*
1 C. wheat germ
1 C. sunflower seeds
1 C. sesame seeds
1 C. coconut, unsweetened
1 1/2 C. almonds
1/2 C. pecan meal, optional *gotta get this*
1/4 C. nutritional yeast *probably get this in the health food store, right?*

3/4 C. oil
3/4 C. maple syrup/honey
2 t. cinnamon
1 t. vanilla
1 t. almond xtract
1 t. salt
[/quote]

In a sauce pan, heat the oil, maple syrup, cinnamon, vanilla, almond extract and salt, until warm.

In a LARGE roasting pan, combine all dry ingredients. Pour over the warmed oil mixture. Stir to coat.

In a 250*F oven, place roasting pan of ingredients and heat for at least two hours, stirring about every 20 minutes. 

Cool, add raisins or other dried fruit if desired. Package and freeze. This makes about 3 pounds of granola.[/quote]

I love the looks of this, thank you for sharing............and yep, the fruit will go in for sure


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 26, 2008)

Lefses, the soy flour and nutritional yeast could be left out, if you just want to go ahead and try this recipe. And yes, the nutritional yeast can be found in health food stores.  I get my pecan meal online from King Arthur Flour store.


----------



## HushBull (Sep 24, 2008)

Okay, I suppose mostly to your own taste, but this is how I make it.

Slurry-
Equal parts vegetable oil/honey
Lemon zest
A little fresh ground black pepper
Shot of vanilla extract
Cinnamon
A palm full of brown sugar
--Mix together, then drop a few bags of orange blossom tea in with it and heat, infuse on low till the kitchen is blooming with orange and cinnamon smell.

The bulk-
Rolled oats, steel cut oats, puffed brown rice, flax seed, sesame seeds, and sunflower seeds, pecans (any nuts).

Mix slurry over the grains/seeds, spread on baking sheets... at 300 toast till light-golden brown, tossing and rotating mix every 6-8 minutes.

Once browned, remove from pans and allow to fully cool. Mix in whatever dried fruit you enjoy.

Sorry it isn't more precise... but it gives you some ideas.


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 24, 2008)

HushBull said:


> Okay, I suppose mostly to your own taste, but this is how I make it.
> Slurry-
> Equal parts vegetable oil/honey
> Lemon zest
> ...


Oh my gosh! Thank you thank you thank you. First a cuppla questions.....I started out reading this thinking, does this guy even know what recipe I'm asking for?  Slurry?  Tea? Puffed brown rice? Black pepper, in a granola recipe?  What is puffed brown rice?  How much honey/oil?  1/2 cup/2 T's? Rolled oats & steel cut oats, or just one type?
I have all but the steel cut ones cause I ate the last two weeks ago, but will buy more if you say both.
I am anxious to make this, sounds wonderful. I love the tea idea and guess what I have tons of? <---"those" tea bags, just the right flavor, I collect teas. YAH!
You are the bomb.com.  Please help with my questions if you have time, again, thank you..............and welcome to Discuss cooking I think I note you're new-ish.


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 24, 2008)

bethzaring said:


> Lefses, the soy flour and nutritional yeast could be left out, if you just want to go ahead and try this recipe. And yes, the nutritional yeast can be found in health food stores. I get my pecan meal online from King Arthur Flour store.


I bought the soy flour so now I can do it.  I won't bother with the pecan meal, no need, I have pecans and I'll simply chop them in the Cuisinart.


----------



## HushBull (Sep 25, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> Oh my gosh! Thank you thank you thank you. First a cuppla questions.....I started out reading this thinking, does this guy even know what recipe I'm asking for?  Slurry?  Tea? Puffed brown rice? Black pepper, in a granola recipe?  What is puffed brown rice?  How much honey/oil?  1/2 cup/2 T's? Rolled oats & steel cut oats, or just one type?
> I have all but the steel cut ones cause I ate the last two weeks ago, but will buy more if you say both.
> I am anxious to make this, sounds wonderful. I love the tea idea and guess what I have tons of? <---"those" tea bags, just the right flavor, I collect teas. YAH!
> You are the bomb.com.  Please help with my questions if you have time, again, thank you..............and welcome to Discuss cooking I think I note you're new-ish.



Certainly, I will always try to answer any question I am able to.
Puffed wholegrain (brown) rice, like rice crispies, only puffier :p Cereal - Cereal, Puffed Brown Rice By Arrowhead Mills, 6 Oz, Item #120644
By slurry, I mean my liquid mixture.
Now, keep in mind, I make this in very large quantities at the coffeehouse I work at. I eyeball mainly, working more with ratios.
I would say for probably a home-type amount, 3/4 cup of honey and 3/4 a cup of oil (1:1.)
The black pepper, I like a 2-3 grinds. While your infusing the tea with the rest of the liquid, the black pepper will start to slowly meld in, providing a light and very mild spice. A sort of back of the throat warmth, makes it seem soothing and just plain good. Experiment with the teas, find one that really suits ya. I prefer the orange blossom, it goes well with the teaspoon or so of lemon zest.
Oh, also I use both rolled oats (for texture and general granola appeal) and steel cut (for a toasty/nutty flavor, texture as well).
All in all, experiment... this though is my general, standard recipe.
If I didn't answer things very well, let me know. I'll be glad to clarify more if I am able.


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 25, 2008)

HushBull said:


> If I didn't answer things very well, let me know. I'll be glad to clarify more if I am able.


again, thank you.
I will get the steel cut oats today, two markets yesterday didn't have them.  I know what that cereal is now that you showed me.  Thank you, I'd have never thought of that. I think you're spot on with the tea you mentioned, will go well with the other flavors and again, I have it already in boxes.  I'll report back probably later today or tomorrow.
Do I store it in zipper bags or a tupperware type sealed container?  probably either would be okay. I did buy a new Seal a Meal yesterday so I have those bags or ways to store it too.
Thank you for getting back to me so soon.
Where do you work?  You mentioned a cafe, where is it?


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 25, 2008)

the day sort of got away from me while shopping and it's totally hot here so tomorrow morning before dentist apt [O G YEAH] I'll make it so it won't heat up the house.
footnote, I found the pecan meal by accident today at this store I couldn't walk by without going in
and TJ had the steel cut oats, so I'm set


----------



## HushBull (Sep 26, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> again, thank you.
> I will get the steel cut oats today, two markets yesterday didn't have them.  I know what that cereal is now that you showed me.  Thank you, I'd have never thought of that. I think you're spot on with the tea you mentioned, will go well with the other flavors and again, I have it already in boxes.  I'll report back probably later today or tomorrow.
> Do I store it in zipper bags or a tupperware type sealed container?  probably either would be okay. I did buy a new Seal a Meal yesterday so I have those bags or ways to store it too.
> Thank you for getting back to me so soon.
> Where do you work?  You mentioned a cafe, where is it?



Anything airtight will do just fine.
I work at a funky little coffeehouse on campus of Arkansas State.
We serve a sandwich menu, as well as soups, quiche, desserts...
I run the kitchen and bake most of the stuffs.


----------



## africhef (Sep 26, 2008)

one large container of regular oats (i rarely measure anything but granola is very easy to make) your choice of dried fruit, flax seeds, wheat germ, nuts, honey, about 1 cup apple juice and 1/2 cup vegetable oil mix oats, 1/4cup wheatgerm, 1/2cup flax seed, oil, nuts, juice and honey together in a large bowl spread on cookie sheets place in a medium oven until dry periodically stiring it. when done add your dry fruit and store. I hope this works for you you may have to adjust your honey and juice a little. I make very large batches for my family.


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 26, 2008)

_I have all the ingreds for the granola, or for much granola._
_I guess I went overboard._
_Don't care though._
_I have a dental apt. in about 35 minutes._
_I have to do that.  Don't want to but have to, these crowns kill._
_I also have a funeral service to go to today but that's later._
_I think I'll organize all on the island now, set out everything that'll go in, and when I get home from the dentist, I can then start my project._
_One thread said to incorporate the fruits in after I bake everything else yes?_


----------



## africhef (Sep 26, 2008)

*granola*

yes you want put the fruit in after you cook the granola, otherwise it will burn(the fruit)


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 26, 2008)

_tuh duh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_
_this house smells so good._
_first two sheets are in the oven now._
_I have set the timer so that every 20 minutes or so, I can pull out, turn over and put in for more time if needed. this first of the batches is bethzarings._
_I upped the cinnamon by quite a bit as I kept tasting as I was combining and it needed it for my taste, remembering the B&B who's was total cinnamony._
_This stuff will be incred, it's already wonderful before oven but after it's done and the toasted coconut goes in{I just toasted it separately while I was stirring the granola ingreds in}, didn't want it to burn as it's sweetened coconut, couldn't find unsweetened, and the other fruits and raisins go in, I'll report back once it cools and I add a bit of milk and try it._

_After the dentist, I found a garage sale. Mind you, I bought gallon sized zipper bags yesterday for this experiment. Oh well> this house had many many glass containers with the rubber seal around the top> all sizes but I was only after the real big ones [plus]  a gorgeous light yellow 8 quart sized ceramic bowl, real old, really calling my name.  ended up with glass containers and bowl in my car and now I'm out of dinero. So, I'm set for the storage part and the mixing was done in my new _old_ bowl._


----------



## Alix (Sep 26, 2008)

Lefse, are you still looking for recipes to try? I tried a really lovely one and I think its a keeper. It has lots of dried fruit in it though. Do you like that?


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 26, 2008)

Yes Alix.
I would say I probably overbought the fruit, but then, that's how I like it. Actually, I like it any old way, fruit or no fruit. I love lots of fruit _*with lots of flavor*_ which is why this one I'm doing now, bethzarings, sounded or seemed very unusual to me as I wasn't clear on some of the items. I did omit the nutrional yeast, didn't feel like driving to one more store, all else is in there, but did way up the cinnamon. I should take pix of the containers I bought today. Plus all the ingredients I bought for this/these event/s,.   I would love your recipe. Please post for me, thank Alix


----------



## Alix (Sep 27, 2008)

Will do. Just have to go dig it out. Can you PM me a reminder if you don't see it here in a day or so?


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 27, 2008)

Alix said:


> Will do. Just have to go dig it out. Can you PM me a reminder if you don't see it here in a day or so?


you betcha, sure will thanks..........


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm half way through this first batch.
It is wonderful.
Some things I did learn by reading about granola.
First, don't bake until you think it's done, it'll be overdone in that case. Take it out when it looks a bit underdone and it will finish a few minutes out of oven.
Second, my batch still wasn't cinnamony enough and without buying a new kind of cinnamon, I'm going to try infusing the oil next time with cinnamon sticks. Then won't it be cinnamon oil? That B&B granola was hopping with cinnamon with the first bite. I want mine the same.
Also, I want much more coconut only cause I love coconut as does my daughter.
This batch also, didn't clump. Maybe too much oil, maybe I checked/stirred it too much, don't know but no clumps which I for sure want.
I think granola is a process that one needs to perfect and the methodology is necessary too. I am a work in progress but for now, a happy woman cause this stuff is sooooooooo good.
Major thanks for those who helped this lass in the wonderful concoction known as granola.........


----------



## Alix (Oct 9, 2008)

8 cups rolled oats
4 cups shredded coconut
4 cups slivered almonds
2 cups sunflower seeds

Place these in a roasting pan and stir to combine. 

1 cup good honey
1 1/2 cups canola oil

Whisk these together and drizzle over oats mixture. Stir til everything is well coated and then bake in the oven about an hour at 250ish. 

Add 2 cups each:
Chopped dates, chopped prunes, raisins, craisins, roasted cashews. Toss and stir into the baked mixture. Allow to cool before storing. 

***My changes***

I only made a half batch and used some maple syrup with the honey. About 1/2 and 1/2. I only added the apricots and craisins as we have a cashew allergy in the house and I also didn't feel like making a special trip for prunes and dates. It was GREAT. I have enjoyed both the original version and my own version. Hope you like this one.


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 14, 2008)

all I gotta go to the store for is more of the oats.
have everything else.
so glad that dh and ds have been helping themselves to the granola as now, I only have one portion left, meaning I am obligated to make another batch...YEAH!!!!!


----------

